# Harmon Kardon Head Unit



## jehu (Aug 11, 2004)

Does anyone know if the head unit on the HK system is different than the standard unit? What exactly is different with the HK system?

Thanks.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Don't know about the other series cars...

On the 3-series the headunit is the same I believe. The amp in the trunk and the speakers are different with the HK system.


----------



## jehu (Aug 11, 2004)

I heard there was some type of DSP button. My car doesn't have anything like this. Do you know anything about it?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

jehu said:


> I heard there was some type of DSP button. My car doesn't have anything like this. Do you know anything about it?


If you have HK on your 3er, you should have the "HK" button. It's next to the DSC button on your center console and has a Speaker icon on it. It's not really DSP... just turns on some "spacial enhancement" to "enhance" the sound.

I leave mine off all the time... :dunno:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> If you have HK on your 3er, you should have the "HK" button. It's next to the DSC button on your center console and has a Speaker icon on it. It's not really DSP... just turns on some "spacial enhancement" to "enhance" the sound.
> 
> I leave mine off all the time... :dunno:


 And to be a bit more specific... The HK "upgrade" is just new amps, new/extra speakers, and "the button", and it uses the same head unit as on a non-HK-upgraded car.

I leave mine on all the time.


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

operknockity said:


> And to be a bit more specific... The HK "upgrade" is just new amps, new/extra speakers, and "the button", and it uses the same head unit as on a non-HK-upgraded car.
> 
> I leave mine on all the time.


I find the "upgraded" HK system in my new ZHP sounds a bit muffled and not as bright/open/big sounding as the standard system in my old 528i (even before I added the sub). As far as I can tell, most of the speakers are the same size/location but it sounds different. Is it just me or have others gotten the same impression of this system? :dunno: I never really listened to the system on test drives before I bought the car...I was too interested in the driving experience. 

I will be adding the Alpine amp and JL sub from my old E39 into this E46, but that will only take care of the bass issue. Will I be able to adjust the tone of the remain 8/10/12 speakers (whatever I have) with the bass/treble controls on the HU to give it a little brighter sound, with enhanced base from the sub. Or will I still have the same muffled effect, just with more bass?

Tom


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> And to be a bit more specific... The HK "upgrade" is just new amps, new/extra speakers, and "the button", and it uses the same head unit as on a non-HK-upgraded car.
> 
> I leave mine on all the time.


I already mentioned the amp and speakers. 

So do you think it sounds better with the spacial enhancement turned on?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> So do you think it sounds better with the spacial enhancement turned on?


Why would I leave it on all the time if it sounded worse :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

To me, it sounds like the HK button screws around with the phase of the rear speakers, both between each other and between them and the fronts.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Why would I leave it on all the time if it sounded worse :dunno: :dunno:


:dunno: Maybe you like seeing the green light on that button glowing?  

I thought it sounded better with it off... go figure...


----------



## listener (Feb 9, 2004)

Kaz said:


> To me, it sounds like the HK button screws around with the phase of the rear speakers, both between each other and between them and the fronts.


Agreed. I think it's more of a frequency limited phase shifting device than anything else. However, it does "throw" a pretty decent center channel effect on certain music. An old IASCA (sound quality contest) trick was to run the midrange speakers out of phase with each other. It gives the effect of a center image without messing with the bass.

Just to different...sometimes I turn it on....sometimes I turn it off!


----------

